
Machine Learning Techniques for Predictive Maintenance - merlinpierce
https://www.infoq.com/articles/machine-learning-techniques-predictive-maintenance?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=external
======
leblancfg
Funny, was looking at this repo a few weks ago, which has got some usable
code, and using the same dataset.

[https://github.com/aqibsaeed/Estimation-of-Remaining-
Useful-...](https://github.com/aqibsaeed/Estimation-of-Remaining-Useful-Life-
using-CNN)

Related, please share if you have a probabilistic programming approach to
this, à la Stan or PyMC.

